# A real bargin!



## nealjpage (May 7, 2007)

Anyone want a Kodak folder?  It's going cheap! 

Link


----------



## montresor (May 7, 2007)

I'm in a state of moderate flabbergastification here!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 7, 2007)

This is the worst example of living in an alternate universe I ever saw.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 7, 2007)

^^^^HAHAHA!!!


----------



## shorty6049 (May 7, 2007)

lol, i got one almost identical for 10 dollars last week...


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2007)

Oooh... Let me go to my bank and arrange a loan for this camera! Sheesh, can't believe someone offered him more than he's asking.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

i dont believe that statement, nobody who knew enough about cameras to pay that much for an old one would offer that much on that camera


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, probably a 'white lie' so he can get what he's asking for. Now, on the other side of the coin, there are some rare Kodak folders, I owned one a few years ago, a 1898 Folding Kodak Bull's Eye No.2 with cherry wood bed in mint condition. I sold it to a Kodak curator who had his own collection and yes, it was near the price this guy is asking. But...  this particular camera is not worth more than $50 in good condition.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

yeah, mine is a 3a (same as this) and the guy i bought it from at a camera swap, had a whole table of them for 10 dollars each, no 900 dollar model... lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

I don't think it's a 3a... But none the less I bought a c3 for the lens once.  It was a more modern one to be sure with a bauch and lombe lens for about twenty five bucks including shipping.

Some of these old lenses are great for shooting retro stuff, including portraits.  I think all those bodies are made of alum and covered with leather.  Not the early wooden ones both exposed wood and those covered with leather but this whole 3 series of camera.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

yeah, sorry you're right i guess it is a c3, but we can all agree, still asking WAY too much


----------



## nealjpage (May 8, 2007)

Dimitri, I'm surprised that you haven't sent him an email to verify the rarity of his folder just to screw with him!  :lmao:


----------



## panocho (May 8, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Yeah, probably a 'white lie' so he can get what he's asking for. Now, on the other side of the coin, there are some rare Kodak folders, I owned one a few years ago, a 1898 Folding Kodak Bull's Eye No.2 with cherry wood bed in mint condition. I sold it to a Kodak curator who had his own collection and yes, it was near the price this guy is asking. But...  this particular camera is not worth more than $50 in good condition.



...but yours was probably the anniversary model :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

Absolutely way too much... You see this kind of thing on ebay all the time.  There well be ten cameras for ten bucks each and one guy has the same camera in the same condition for 300 bucks you wonder what is he thinking.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

so i emailed the lister of the camera, here's our conversation-

me- I bought one almost identical to this one, (3a) for 10 dollars last week&#8230;. Don't you think maybe you're asking a little too much? 

her-  
"No actually I dont think I am asking too much I have aprasial papers on it hun 
The C-3 Model number 3 "


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

oh yeah, by the way, i guess its a female, the name that came up in the "from" section in the email said "jessica parker" with email address playmates69 at gmail


----------



## nealjpage (May 8, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> so i emailed the lister of the camera, here's our conversation-
> 
> me- I bought one almost identical to this one, (3a) for 10 dollars last week. Don't you think maybe you're asking a little too much?
> 
> ...



So, her thought is that since it's the third C-3 made, it's worth that much?  Hmmmm.  That might put a slight twist on things....


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

i dont know if its the actual 3rd one made, it douended to me like its the 3rd model in the C series...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

Im sorry it isnt worth it to me. I'd just buy it for the lens anyway. One of the real collectors here should have a book with the value of it.

http://www.cwriley.com/photica/cameras/red_bellows.htm

The three seems to just be a model number. Im sure I have seen these advertised under fifty bucks.

I couldn't help the devil made me do it... here is what it is really worth..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kodak-No-3-fold...ryZ11717QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

well thats ALMOST $900....


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

stand on one foot,.... close one eye.... in the livingroom.... one friday the thirteenth and its almost 900


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

ok, wow... he/she just emailed me back.... i told them not to call me "hun" and i also said that it didnt sound like that camera was worth what they were asking and i would like to know what makes that one worth so much more.

here's the reply, warning, heavy language!!


---
"
How about you just stop ****ing e-mailing me asshole is that better!!!!!!!
Get a ****ing life "


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

Nice Lady


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

oh yeah! a real charm...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 8, 2007)

I wonder what in the world makes someone think a person who would want a camera like that wouldn't at least have some inkling of what it is worth.   I see them on ebay like that ten times the real price and never get a bid.  Strange thinking.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 8, 2007)

yeah, thats what i was thinking, i wouldnt just buy an old camera because it was expensive....


----------



## Mitica100 (May 9, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Dimitri, I'm surprised that you haven't sent him an email to verify the rarity of his folder just to screw with him! :lmao:


 
Doing it now!...:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## shorty6049 (May 9, 2007)

haha, let us know what they say if you do!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 9, 2007)

Done it! I asked her if she has an appraisal of the camera, if so, what kind of person appraised it and whether she would be including the appraisal in the cost of the camera. Can hardly wait...


----------



## nealjpage (May 9, 2007)

Wow.  I opened a real can of worms here, didn't I?!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 9, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Wow. I opened a real can of worms here, didn't I?!


 
Glad you did! We'll probably get 'e-spanked' on this forum for having our little fun... :lmao:


----------



## shorty6049 (May 9, 2007)

she says she has the appraisal papers on it, but i'd like to know if she's tellling the truth...


----------



## Perfect Hair Forever (May 9, 2007)

She lives in Beavertown?  I wonder if phone number is real..


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 9, 2007)

With all of us involved this must be some kind of consumer vigilante's dream.   Will be searching for an appropiate cyber tree.


----------



## panocho (May 9, 2007)

...I am beginning to think that a new section at TPF should be open... something like "absolutely common rarities for sale"


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 9, 2007)

way too cerebral for us....


----------



## shorty6049 (May 9, 2007)

panocho said:


> ...I am beginning to think that a new section at TPF should be open... something like "absolutely common rarities for sale"


 
haha


----------



## nealjpage (May 10, 2007)

Perfect Hair Forever said:


> She lives in Beavertown?  I wonder if phone number is real..



Beaver_ton._  It's a suburb of Portland.


----------



## Perfect Hair Forever (May 10, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Beaver_ton._ It's a suburb of Portland.


 
Good explanation.  More than some cities, Portland is a place of mind.  Suburbs must be worse, as you see.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2007)

Sounds more like a suburb of never never land to me.


----------



## cigrainger (May 10, 2007)

It just cracks me up that she's from Beaverton, calls herself "Jessica Parker" (no Sarah at front?) and her email address is "Playmates69".

She probably thought since she made so much for her craigslist escort service that she could make as much on cameras. LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist seeing as I just saw a big thing in the news about people selling sex on craigslist.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2007)

Or she took the camera in as barter lol... wouldn't that be a hoot if she got @@@@@@ twice....lol


----------



## cigrainger (May 10, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Or she took the camera in as barter lol... wouldn't that be a hoot if she got @@@@@@ twice....lol



Oh man, that's hilarious. :thumbup::mrgreen::lmao:


----------



## RacePhoto (May 11, 2007)

montresor said:


> I'm in a state of moderate flabbergastification here!



Let me join you. This is funny. Could have sold it for more, but now I need money.

Of course it's rare. Read the description.

*
1 of a Kind kadak folding pocket camera

*

It's a one of a kind Kadak camera. :hail:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 11, 2007)

did dimitri ever get an answer. 

This has elements of a soap opera, the sting, sex in the city, probably some others i dont know about.


----------

